# Cubing Club Starting?



## Seanliu (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm looking to start a cube club in the near future (1 week or 2) and I'm wondering what I will need. I have people wanting to join, the venue set, and Ive already bought GuanLongs for the people. I'm not sure what else I need, and how to set up the time and whatnot, and where to get timers, since I won't be able to afford 10 Stackmats, not even QJ ones.


----------



## pdilla (Jan 11, 2015)

Free timer apps for their phones is a cheap start I suppose...


----------



## JustACuber387 (Jan 13, 2015)

Where will the venue be?I have a few Guan longs that I don't use anymore...they're quite cheap but a good cube for beginners


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 16, 2015)

The venue will be at a conference room (best I could find) Andre I'm getting guan longs.


----------

